# Please do not buy cleair aquatics



## vmette

I had bought one of there tanks 6 months ago I thought I would do my fish a favour get them a really nice home especially my 2 fish I have had since I started my first tank almost 7 years ago so within those 6 months my tank broke 5 times one time it took them 2 months just to get me a new light I had that light break 2 more times I had the LED hood break and I had the pump for the filtration system blow up and more recently I noticed a crack on the filtration system on the top were they had glued it together I Msged them right away and said hey I need a new one myns broken well it broke and got all over my floor and I lost everything in my tank all my fish have died I don't care bout the money I am more pissed I had lost everything I have been building up for years now because there customer service is completely horrendous . So I call him cause I haven't gotten an email back from him in awhile and he has been avoiding me but I finally got him on the phone told him I want a new tank and what had happened yea I may have gotten a little angry cause everything had died but he told me this isn't his problem and hung up on me . The tank is still under manufacture warranty and shoulden been replaced after the 3rd time it broke 
So moral of the story if you have one of these tanks and can return it please do because he only cares about money and not your fish


----------



## rwong2k10

Sorry to hear about your experiences . Sucks to buy a tank and have so much issues with it

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kim86

So sorry to hear. What kind of fish were they?


----------



## AquaAddict

This is bad, bad, bad! I wish this guy had a brain. Really - a forum on BCA and he still hung up on you???!!!

BCA henchman (sorry, don't know your name or proper title) perhaps you could contact this company and find out what is happening with this company. This kind of situation is bad for for forum as well as those involved.

AquaAddict


----------



## KTown mbunamani

That's too bad! 

How big is your tank? Was the glass breaking? And did you mount it on a totally level stand?


----------



## vmette

I had 2 baby 3 bar datnoids a baby fire eel a gourges super red Severum a baby rotkiel Severum my 7 year old parrot who was the main reason I ever bought a tank 2 6 year old balla Sharks some other small fish in there 
And the tank is an 86 gallon and the tank didn't crack it was the filter that cracked along the seem they had glued and it sits above the tank and it leaked water all over my floor untill the pump that brings the water up to the filter completely grenaded and blew up it was kinda the best of a worse scenario because it coulda been a lot worse 

He only responded back to me after the like the 20th call I left a voicemail saying I was gonna bring this to the news cause I honestly didn't know what else to do at this point no one else needs to have there house ruined and there beloved fish killed from these aquariums and the lack of communications and neglect he gives his customers 

I had contacted the fish store I had got the tank from and they are being nice about the whole situation and are going to help me deal with this situation and contact the owner I am bringing it in Saturday I will
Keep you guys updated with how this whole situation works out!


----------



## guppygeorge

vmette said:


> I had contacted the fish store I had got the tank from and they are being nice about the whole situation and are going to help me deal with this situation and contact the owner I am bringing it in Saturday I will
> Keep you guys updated with how this whole situation works out!


It sounds like you are getting good co-operation from the LFS that you got the tank from. We appreciate you letting us know how this all works out. If you feel so inclined, perhaps you could mention the name of the LFS  It's always good to publicly share positive experiences with any of our LFS's.


----------



## maxcatt

thanks for sharing your story ! will keep in mind !


----------



## liquid_krystale

Yeah, I'm not surprised. Saw a few smaller systems at a local fish store a few years back and wasn't impressed by the gimmicky tank shapes and gaudy fake plants and lighting.


----------



## vmette

So luckily I had gotten a new tank through the fish store they were nice enough to just take it in and give me a tank , as for the cleair aquatics guy , he never contacted me back at any point or even called back the fish store I was dealing with 
Never again will I ever purchase a cleair aquatics and I warn everyone else not to purchase one it isn't worth the hassle of not being able to contact anyone if you need parts,


----------



## deepRED

Sorry to hear about your problems and glad you got it resolved. Unfortunately it doesn't surprise me. Took a look at the tanks and wasn't impressed. I've travelled throughout Asia and seen many tanks from over the pond, and tanks like this are dirt cheap over there. When I first saw them I thought it was a spelling error... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy

So we never did hear the name of LFS that helped you out, I think they should be mentioned as the LFS were the only positive thing that happened during your ordeal with your Cleair aquatics tank and filter system. Seems to me the wrong people are being mentioned, just sayin!


----------



## vmette

Oh sorry been really busy trying to get everything up and running the fish store is Pauls aquatic on Surrey behind Costco


----------



## mikebike

I've delt with Paul for years.

I'm not surprised he's steped up


----------



## jiayaw

Just curious is this Paul's aquarium the same one as the one on Kingsway and earles back in the 90s?


----------



## guppygeorge

vmette said:


> Oh sorry been really busy trying to get everything up and running the fish store is Pauls aquatic on Surrey behind Costco


I had a feeling it was Pauls. They are very good to deal with :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge

jiayaw said:


> Just curious is this Paul's aquarium the same one as the one on Kingsway and earles back in the 90s?[/QUOTE
> Yes. The same owners. I believe the Kingsway store was the original "Paul's" and then they opened the Surrey store. They had both stores going for awhile and then closed the Kingsway store a few years ago. They have been in business for a long time and have always been a pleasure to deal with....very knowledgable and they always back their products including livestock.


----------



## stratos

Paul is a trustworthy and stand up guy for sure.


----------



## vmette

Yea they defiantly are unfortanitly they were put in a horrible position due the cleair aquatics


----------



## mysticalnet

That is good to know, and condolences for your lose of fishes and your bad experience. Though reading your post is really hard, there are not enough punctuations and we run out of breath reading! lol...


----------



## Jam1969

I am dealing with issues with Cleair and its a nightmare. Faulty wiring in the first three months leading to electrocuted fish (and me) and now there is a scratch or a crack toward the bottom of the 150g tank. I am trying to get someone from the LFS to look at it, but so far no one has come out. I started messaging them in December and still no one.
I have only had this tank a year and I can't wait to get it out of my house.


----------



## Jam1969

I will add, now that I am freaked out about the potential of 150gallons spilling out on the floor of my house and the loss of thousands of $ in fish and coral, I am looking more closely at the glass. I should have done this before but a newbie at salt (my years are in fresh water fish) and trusted the LFS. My 180g fresh water tank’s glass is an inch thick, but Cleair is 1/3” at most...how can glass this thin support the pressure of this much water and 200lbs of rock!? I am really worried that this is going to explode before I have the time and money to replace it with a proper tank. Not to mention the $ I will be out with the Cleair, which I couldn’t possibly resell as I wouldn’t want to be responsible for it breaking on someone else. Just bad.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Wow, that is really sad to read about. I hope things get resolved soon.

Anthony


----------



## stratos

If I were you, I'd make sure - immediately - that your home insurance will cover you if the tank springs a leak. Remember to document everything too (photos, receipts, emails, etc.).


----------



## randylahey

Cleair aquatics has a storefront

110-8311 Westminster Hwy 
Richmond BC 
V6X 1A7

(778) 997-9839

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016

Personally, I wouldn't wait to replace the tank - regardless of insurance coverage - even if, for budgetary reasons, you cannot get the "tank of your dreams" at the moment.


----------



## BCAquaria

Thats unfortunate. Thanks for informing the forums, hopefully it gets resolved


----------

